# Need help



## greggshandy17 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi so im not asking about prices. I just want to know about how to charge. The job is the client turned a carport into a bedroom the problem has been going on for 10 years and its time to make it right. They did not seal concrete so its craxked and cause moisture to come from floor which has molded drywall rotted studs. And carpet etc. They do want to rip out entire room again like what was done before 6 years ago so they want only half done. So i have to cut out 3' ft up and all the way around rebuild stud walls splicijg into exsisting studs above the rot. And sealing cracks and concrete. Replacing exterior sheathing thats rotting sealing concrete and reinstalling siding if can be salvaged. Putting correct drip edge at bottom. And installing a french drain. My quesrion is where so i begin to bid on this i dont charge by the hour. But all these factors make me stumble on bidding this one. Ive done it all many many times but not all at once. Please help


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Break it down into the various steps & phases.

Then go through your numbers and see where there may be some overlap or economy of scale due to overlap.


----------



## woody123 (Apr 29, 2018)

exactly 

if you know how to plan your job , you can know how to price it.

day one - layout - 1 day
start demo ( how many days )
if its 3 guys , one day , thats 3 man-days
lay out framing - 3 guys 2 days - thats 6 man-days 
cost of framing materials ( figure a stud every foot. of course you usually go every 16 inches , but the extra studs will be needed in the doorways , and corners.

drywall . calculate how many sheets , 10 x 12 foot wall ( measure how many square feet , and divide by 32 feet m, which is a sheet of drywall)
add 15-20 % waste 
3 guys 2 days , 6 man-days 
so far you have 14 days , and materials cost 

yes you do have to have an hourly cost or a day cost
that has to be your own magic - how much you pay your guys 
how much for license and insurance , plus profit on each guy 

don`t know how much ?
how much do you want to make per week?
do the math backwards

you have subs , put their cost on with a percentage you need to make on them ( you definitely have to make a profit on them, don`t be stupid,/nice)

figure all steps and how log it would take you and your one/two/three guys will take 

time to pick up materials 
trash removal 
cleanup 
even that time when the client comes home , and waks a walk thru , thats your time and money

day one i`m gonna do -----------
day 2 im gonna do --------------
day 3 --------------------

of course you have to figure each day is not going to be pure production ,
there will be screw ups. that's why you put on a profit , or cushion on each cost, so you cover that , ( like insurance)

yada yada yada


----------



## woody123 (Apr 29, 2018)

by the way , unless your doing repetitive work , like just doors, or windows , or trim
this will happen every job
i wish i specialized sometimes
every single job is unique.
i actually bring my foreman on allot of my bidding .
the he and i will talk it out 

" o.k first day we`d be doing this.."
and he`ll say , don`t forget we have to --------"
" but what if this------ goes wrong?"

" damn thanks i forgot about that !"

we bounce the project back and forth
i`m sure footed , he`s always afraid of things going wrong , so it helps me think of all that .because i`m not the only person doing the work.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Every single bid for me, whether it's a five hundred dollar handyman project or a thirty thousand dollar remodel, uses the exact same spreadsheet that I made.

I write the quote out for tbr customer, detailing the steps we're going to take (a basic outline, not each individual action I am going to take, just enough to make sure we are all on the same page about the details of the job), then list my materials with pricing in one section of my spreadsheet, and my labor broken down by task, with the number of MAN HOURS I expect each task to take. The spreadsheet multiplies my expected man hours by what I need to earn per man hour to make this job feel worth it; add that to my materials cost and voila, we have a price to put on the estinate.

Just as every 100 foot fence is essentially a repeat of the exact same eight foot section over and over, so even the biggest jobs can be broken down infinitely into smaller tasks. For example, if I'm building a deck I may break it down by:

1) Materials ordering and procurement
2) Dig post holes and set posts
3) set beams and joists 
Etc etc.

Gotta take the time up front to think the job through step by step and add hours for each task, then, TRUST your final number and don't short yourself. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

dont forget your overhead for your business:

truck insurance
business insurance
business license
telephone
internet
bank fees
truck registration
computer
website

new truck fund
gas
tools
truck parts

taxes
cpp
accounting time
bid time


ETC


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

OP seems to have lost interest. 




greggshandy17 said:


> Hi so im not asking about prices. I just want to know about how to charge. The job is the client turned a carport into a bedroom the problem has been going on for 10 years and its time to make it right. They did not seal concrete so its craxked and cause moisture to come from floor which has molded drywall rotted studs. And carpet etc. They do want to rip out entire room again like what was done before 6 years ago so they want only half done. So i have to cut out 3' ft up and all the way around rebuild stud walls splicijg into exsisting studs above the rot. And sealing cracks and concrete. Replacing exterior sheathing thats rotting sealing concrete and reinstalling siding if can be salvaged. Putting correct drip edge at bottom. And installing a french drain. My quesrion is where so i begin to bid on this i dont charge by the hour. But all these factors make me stumble on bidding this one. Ive done it all many many times but not all at once. Please help


----------



## kelly-c (Jul 13, 2018)

Charge per activity


----------



## woody123 (Apr 29, 2018)

sounds like a crappy job 

remove drywall only feet up?, and re-frame and drywall only that??

did anyone tell the drywall , and framing above that height that they weren`t supposed to mold or mildew?

i wouldn't do it if i could not remove at least all the drywall , and let that roo air out , maybe put a dehumidifier in there for a day or 2 also


----------

